# Fist Fire DVD trailer



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)




----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice video! :smt023 Thanks for posting.:mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Why does it remind me of "Rex Kwan Do" from the Napoleon Dynamite movie? I don't know, I don't know....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

First time I ever heard it called fist-fire. Been shooting a long time like that with the snubnose .38/.357s I have always carried.


----------



## DRM (Jan 31, 2007)

Baldy said:


> First time I ever heard it called fist-fire. Been shooting a long time like that with the snubnose .38/.357s I have always carried.


PSSST!!....Hey Baldy...I'll give ya an extra $50 if you put a lid on it. Just don't let them know YOU taught me how to shoot...OK??? :smt023

It will be our little secret...Thanks Amigo!! 

Later,

D.R.

P.S.- Oh, yeah, don't tell anybody I was here!! :yawinkle:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got it DRM...


----------

